# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  शिखर धवन (गब्बर) की शादी

## umabua

•	
•	भारतीय क्रिकेट सितारे शिखर धवन और आयेशा मुखर्जी का विवाह ३० अक्टूबर २०१२ को संपन्न हुआ था। जबकि इन दोनों की इंगेजमेंट तो जनवरी में ही हो चुकी थी।

----------


## umabua

•	विवाह के समय शिखर ने क्रीम रंग की शेरवानी पहनी थी जबकि आयशा  मुखर्जी ने  कढ़ाईदार गहरे गुलाबी रंग की पारंपरिक घाघरा चोली। 
•	
•	विवाह का सम्पूर्ण कार्यक्रम दक्षिणी दिल्ली में बसंत कुञ्ज के गुरुद्वारा में सिख धर्म की रीति रिवाजों एवं परम्पराओं के अनुसार संपन्न हुए।

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

•	विवाह मंडप में शिखर ने लाल रंग की पगड़ी के साथ फूलों की लड़ियों से बना हुआ सेहरा पहना हुआ था। जब शिखर घोडी पर सवार होकर विवाह स्थल पर आ रहे थे तब उनकी बरात में क्रिकेटर विराट कोहली, राहुल शर्मा और अन्य दिल्ली रणजी खिलाड़ियों ने जम कर डांस किया। 

•	
•	दुल्हन आयेशा ने दोनों हाथों में पारंपरिक चूडा (लाल और क्रीम रंग की चूड़ियाँ) पहना था और मेहंदी लगा रखी थी। 

•	
•	सम्पूर्ण वैवाहिक कार्यक्रमों में क्रमशः मिलनी (वर पक्ष एवं बधू पक्ष के पारिवारिक जनों का परिचय), वरमाला, कन्यादान, सात-फेरे और विदाई एक के बाद एक संपन्न हुए।

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

•	शिखर धवन की शादी में जिन क्रिकेट खिलाड़ियों ने शिरकत की उनमे विराट कोहली, ईशांत शर्मा, रोहित शर्मा और दिल्ली रणजी टीम के साथी शामिल हैं। 

•	
•	यह अलग बात है कि शिखर धवन एवं आयेशा मुखर्जी द्वारा विवाह से एक दिन पहले आयोजित काकटेल पार्टी  में भाग लेने वालों में वीरेंदर सहवाग, गौतम गंभीर, विराट कोहली, आशीष नेहरा, ईशांत शर्मा, नवनीत कालरा और दिल्ली रणजी टीम के साथी सम्मिलित हैं।

•	  
•	आश्चर्य की बात है कि शिखर धवन और आयेशा मुखर्जी को सन २०११ में  फेसबुक में एक दुसरे से इंट्रोड्यूस कराने वाले क्रिकेटर टर्बनेटर हरभजन सिंह इस विवाह समारोह में सम्मिलित नहीं हो सके थे।

----------


## umabua

•	
•	कुछ विशेष जानकारियाँ :

•	
•	आयेशा मुखर्जी की यह दूसरी शादी है। पहली शादी से आयेशा के दो बेटियाँ हैं जिनकी आयु कृमशः बारह और आठ वर्ष है। 

•	
•	आयेशा मुखर्जी अपने पति शिखर धवन से लगभग दस वर्ष बड़ी आयु की हैं।

•	
•	आयेशा मुखर्जी की बेटियों के नाम आलिया (१२ वर्ष) और रिया (८ वर्ष) हैं। शिखर धवन ने आयेशा को अपनी सौतेली बेटियों के साथ स्वीकारा है।

----------


## umabua

•	आयेशा मुखर्जी के पिता एक भारतीय बंगाली हैं जबकि माँ अंग्रेज महिला। 

•	
•	आयेशा मुखर्जी अपनी दोनों बेटियों के साथ आस्ट्रेलिया में मेलबर्न के समीप रह रही है। आयेशा आस्ट्रेलिया में ही जन्मी हैं और उन्हें वही की नागरिकता मिली हुयी है।  

•	
•	आयेशा मुखर्जी स्पोर्ट्स की दीवानी है और वह स्वयं भी शौकिया बाक्सर हैं। वे नियमित रूप से व्यायाम करती हैं और स्पोर्ट्स एक्सरसाइज भी।

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

•	शिखर धवन और आयेशा, दोनों ही टैटू के दीवाने हैं। जहाँ आयेशा ने अपनी दाहिनी भुजा में बड़ा सा "ॐ", बांयी भुजा में अपनी दोनों बेटियों "आलिया और रिया" की अंगरेजी स्पेलिंग लिखा रखी है और साथ ही साथ पीठ पर एक बड़ा सा चित्र भी बनवा हुआ है  वहीं पर शिखर धवन  ने अपने शरीर में पाँच टैटू बनवाये हुए हैं जिनमे से कंधे पर बना हुआ "टाइगर" और कलाई पर लिखा हुआ उनकी पत्नी का नाम "आयेशा" प्रमुख हैं। 

•	
•	टैटू के अलावा शिखर और आयेशा की रुचियाँ भोजन और वस्त्रों के विषय में भी सामान ही हैं।

•	 
•	आयेशा मुखर्जी का धर्म हिन्दू है और वे धार्मिक प्रवृत्ति की हैं। पूजा-पाठ में उनकी रूचि है।

----------


## umabua

•	अब  थोड़ा पीछे चलते हैं : 

•	
•	खेलों की शौक़ीन आयेशा मुखर्जी फेसबुक में भारतीय क्रिकेटर हरभजन सिंह  की फ्रेंड  थीं। हरभजन सिंह अन्य भारतीय क्रिकेटरों के साथ शिखर धवन के भी फ्रेंड थे। हरभजन ने शिखर को आयेशा से फ्रेंडशिप करने की सलाह दी। यही बात उन्होंने आयशा से भी कही। 

•	
•	शिखर को फेसबुक पर आयेशा की फोटो आकर्षक और सुन्दर लगी और कुछ विचार कर के शिखर ने अपनी फ्रेंडशिप रिक्वेस्ट आयेशा को भेज दी। आयेशा ने सहज स्वीकार कर लिया। 

•	 
•	वर्ष २०११ के मध्य शिखर धवन और आयेशा मुखर्जी एक दूसरे के विषय जानते, समझते और परखते रहे। यही वह समय था जब दोनों में अंतरंगता बढ़ने लगी और दोनों को महसूस हुआ कि उनमे 'फ्रेंडशिप' के अलावा कुछ और भी रिश्ता है जिसे शायद 'प्यार' कहते हैं। 

•	
•	अब मौक़ा लगते ही आयेशा भारत में आकर शिखर धवन के रणजी मैच और आई पी एल मैच भी देखने  लगी थी।

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

•	दो बड़ी बड़ी बच्चियों की माँ जो उम्र में लगभग १० वर्ष बड़ी भी थी, से अपने बेटे की शादी करने के लिए शिखर धवन के माँ-पिता हरगिज तैयार नहीं थे। लेकिन शिखर धवन के दृढ निश्चय आगे अन्य पैरेंट्स की तरह शिखर के मातापिता भी अंततः आयेशा को अपनी बहू बनाने के लिए राजी हो गए।

----------


## umabua

•	शिखर की दृढ़ता और इन दोनों के मध्य रिश्ते की प्रगाढ़ता का रहस्य यह है कि आयेशा का आस्ट्रेलियाई होते हुए भी शिखर का मानना है कि आयेशा शिखर की अपेक्षाकृत अधिक भारतीय है। आयेशा धाराप्रवाह बंगाली बोल सकती हैं और भोजन बनाने में माहिर भी हैं। 

•	
•	शिखर का मानना है कि उसकी दोनों सौतेली बेटियाँ उसके लिए भाग्यशाली हैं। वर्ष २०१३ में शिखर धवन २७ वर्ष की आयु में भारतीय राष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट टीम के सदस्य बने और अपने पहले टेस्ट में सबसे तेज शतक का रिकार्ड बनाते हुए कल ८५ गेदों में शतक बनाया। इतना ही नहीं इसी पारी में १८७ रन बनाकर उन्होंने नवप्रवेशी के रूप में पूर्व क्रिकेटर गुंडप्पा रंगनाथ विश्वनाथ के बनाए  गए सर्वोच्च रनों के रिकार्ड को भी भंग किया और नया रिकार्ड अपने नाम कर लिया था।

----------


## umabua

•	शिखर धवन की प्रोफाइल :

•	शिखर धवन की जन्म तिथि : ५ दिसंबर १९८५

•	शिखर धवन की लम्बाई : पाँच फीट ग्यारह इंच 	

• शिखर धवन का स्कूल : नयी दिल्ली के पश्चिम विहार स्थित सेंट मार्क'स सेकंडरी पब्लिक स्कूल में शिखर ने शिक्षा प्राप्त की है। पढाई लिखाई में शिखर बहुत अच्छे विद्यार्थी नहीं थे जबकि स्पोर्ट्स में उच्च स्तरीय भागीदार रहे हैं।

• शिखर धवन सुजुकी हय्बुसा (१३०० सी सी) स्पोर्ट्स मोटरसाइकिल चलते हैं।

----------


## umabua

•शिखर धवन का धर्म सिख है और वे प्रायः गुरुद्वारा जाते रहते हैं।

----------


## umabua

शिखर धवन ने कोच तारक सिन्हा की देखरेख में क्रिकेट सीखा और वर्ष २००४ के अंडर - १९ विश्वकप में हिस्सा लिया। इस टूर्नामेंट में ५०५ रन बना कर वे सभी देशों के खिलाड़ियों में उत्कृष्ट रहे और उन्हें "प्लेयर आफ दि टूर्नामेंट" का खिताब मिला। शिखर ने ००४-२००५ के सत्र से दिल्ली रणजी ट्राफी कैरियर आरम्भ किया था। 

भारतीय राष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट टीम में चयन के लिए शिखर के घरेलू प्रथम श्रेणी मैच और आईपीएल मैचों की परफार्मेंस की समीक्षा की गयी और उन्हें आस्ट्रेलिया के  साथ खेली जारही घरेलू सीरीज के तीसरे टेस्ट में १४ मार्च २०१३ को फ़ार्म से बाहर चल रहे वीरेंद्र सहवाग के स्थान पर चयनित किया गया।  रिकार्ड बुक की शोभा बने इस मैच में शिखर धवन ने १८७ रनों की धुआँधार पारी से भारतीय टीम को जीत दिलायी।   

एकदिवसीय मैचों में शिखर धवन का पदार्पण आस्ट्रेलिया के ही खिलाफ सन २०१० में  ही हो चुका था किन्तु इस सीरीज के ५ मैचों  में उन्होंने कुल ६९ रनों का योग दान दिया नतीजतन उन्हें टीम से बाहर कर दिया गया।

----------


## umabua

आईपीएल में  शिखर धवन का सफ़र बहुत ही टेढ़ा मेढा  रहा। 
आईपीएल-१ में दिल्ली डेयर डेविल्स के साथ 
आईपीएल-२ में मुंबई इंडियंस के साथ 
आईपीएल-३ में मुंबई इंडियंस के साथ 
आईपीएल-४ में डेक्कन चार्जर्स के साथ 
आईपीएल-५ में डेक्कन चार्जर्स के साथ 
आईपीएल-६ में सन्राइजर्स हैदराबाद के साथ

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## DHARMENDRA

पत्नी प्यार करने वाली मिले तो फिर उम्र में अंतर से भी कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता .............शिखर और आयेशा को उनके वैवाहिक जीवन के लिए शुभकामनाएं

----------


## ramsingh111

शिखर और आयेशा को उनके वैवाहिक जीवन के लिए शुभकामनाएं

----------


## pkj21

अब आपको हम क्या कहे जनाब

----------


## dontklpd

अति सुन्दर सूत्र है आपका

----------


## dontklpd

..............................

----------


## dontklpd

मेहदी रस्म के चित्र

----------


## dontklpd

मेहदी रस्म के चित्र

----------


## dontklpd

...........................................

----------


## pkj21

kya ye photo original hai

----------

